
The Scorched Earth Society [pdf] - pavel_lishin
http://www.rifters.com/real/shorts/TheScorchedEarthSociety-transcript.pdf
======
kbenson
It's not impossible to find companies who take a middle ground between
scorched earth and rolling over. The appropriate analogy might be the village
that clear cuts a appropriate area around itself. Companies that decide on
aggressive schedules for data deletion don't allow for some of the worst
offences, while still allowing for some of what are (hopefully) legitimate
surveillance acts.

If the data no longer exists when they come looking later, there's little they
can do. If they want ongoing surveillance of a subject, _presumably_ they've
gone through the trouble to get a legitimate warrant for that, and there's
more reason to suspect a legitimate cause.

